# Parlor tumbler



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

If a tumbler is paired to a non tumbler will the babies tumble? If this baby is bread back to a tumbler will it tumble? Is it possible to have a tumbling fantail by doing this type of breeding?


----------

